
The Definitive Reason Why Facebook Is Worth At Least $15 Billion - transburgh
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-definitive-reason-why-facebook-is-worth-at-least-15-billion
======
byrneseyeview
"From a less elementary perspective this means that Facebook, a website less
than five years old, is now valued at as much money as Ford Motors."

<http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=F>

Ford's enterprise value (as opposed to the value of their stock) is about $150
billion. One of the reasons new companies look deceptively valuable is that
they're capitalized mostly with equity. A large company like Ford or GE will
borrow pretty extensively, and their stock will be a small fraction of their
total value (though probably the best proxy for how well they create wealth).

------
aston
This is a pretty _not good_ argument. Like definition of bad.

